# Come Dine With Me- Winchester



## CDWM-daytime

Do you love dinner parties?

Are you a great cook?

The Channel 4 hit show Come Dine With Me is back for a new daytime series. 

Over five days, five strangers, from all walks of life, take turns to host the perfect dinner party for each other. At the end of the week the best host wins a £1,000 cash prize!


If you or anyone you know would like to take part from the WINCHESTER and surrounding area then please call or email ASAP and leave your name, address, age and contact details:

Email: [email protected](dot)com
Tel: 0871 244 4142

(Callers from a BT landline will be charged a set up fee of 14p per call plus 10p per minute. Calls from other networks may be higher and from mobiles will cost considerably more.)

Shoot dates are: 14th January – 18th January 2013
We’re looking for people over 18 years of age with a passion for cooking who want to demonstrate their skills.


----------

